# [SOLVED] Multimedia Audio Controller &amp; PCI Input Device problems



## Faithful77 (Sep 29, 2011)

My computer had crashed so I reinstalled Windows XP with SP3. I have no sound. There is a problem with the driver for both Multimedia Audio Controller and the PCI Input Device. I don't know if the two are related. I tried updating the drivers with no success. I installed various drivers on-line such as ac-97 audio codec and a couple others and they didn't work.
Here are some specs:
System Model:
Compaq C01BDABB
System Serial Number: 3D19JXDWJ055
Asset Tag: 3D19JXDWJ055
Chassis Serial Number: 3D19JXDWJ055


Mother Board:
Board: Compaq 077Ch 
Serial Number: 3D19JXDWJ055
Bus Clock: 400 megahertz
BIOS: Compaq 686Y2 v1.05 09/06/2001

Please help! Thank you!:4-dontkno


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Multimedia Audio Controller & PCI Input Device problems*

does the machine have any other model number listed 
the drivers should be on the HP site
HP Support & Drivers | United Kingdom


----------



## Faithful77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Multimedia Audio Controller & PCI Input Device problems*

No, I used Belarc Advisor and there are no other model #'s that I can see. I went to the HP website and couldn't find the driver. The only thing I found was for a multimedia audio keyboard. I was thinking that maybe my problem is because I have Service Pack 3 on this Windows XP instead of the SP2 that I had before. Do you think that could be it?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Multimedia Audio Controller & PCI Input Device problems*

Check on the case or look for a sticker on the back for a model number?

Post the hardware id for the device:


> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


Try the Audio driver *here*


----------



## Faithful77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Multimedia Audio Controller & PCI Input Device problems*

Ok, the sticker on the back says Compaq 3D19JXDWJ055


The Multimedia Audio Controller device instance ID is 
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0004&SUBSYS_00511102&REV_03\4&122329E2&0&48F0

The PCI Input device instance ID is:
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7003&SUBSYS_00401102&REV_03\4&122329E2&0&49F0

I went to the driver download link you posted and installed the driver, it starts installing, then says error, driver not found, reboot your system and run installation again, so I did and got the same thing. I searched for a different file of the same driver, SoundMax WDM and it looks different and it's taking a while to download, but I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Multimedia Audio Controller & PCI Input Device problems*

Sorry, try the driver *here*

It appears you have a Creative Sound card.


----------



## Faithful77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Multimedia Audio Controller & PCI Input Device problems*

The sound card is actually just a part of the mother board. There is no separate sound card installed. I looked at the site you suggested and it shows pics of the sound cards and devices, but nothing that shows it within the motherboard. What do you suggest? Also, I really, really thank you for your help on this matter. You are awesome!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Multimedia Audio Controller & PCI Input Device problems*

Download and run *AIDA64 Extreme Edition*

Run the hardware report and post it back here.


----------



## Faithful77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Multimedia Audio Controller & PCI Input Device problems*

I guess I don't understand what you're looking for. I'm so sorry... I downloaded the program and it shows computer, motherboard, os, server, multimedia, storage, etc... not sure how to run a hardware report. I looked, but evidently I'm not seeing it.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Multimedia Audio Controller & PCI Input Device problems*

Open the Program > Select Report at the top >in the dropdown menu select Report Wizard > Next > Hardware pages > Next> Plain Text > once done it will generate a log.

Post the log back here


----------



## Faithful77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Multimedia Audio Controller & PCI Input Device problems*

Are you sure you need the entire report, because it is way too long. I will have to post it in pieces, is that okay?


----------



## Faithful77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Multimedia Audio Controller & PCI Input Device problems*

Never mind... figured out how to reply with attachment... ray:


----------



## Faithful77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Multimedia Audio Controller & PCI Input Device problems*

MAKINU1DER2 - I thank you for all your help! The problem is fixed due to that AIDA64Extreme Edition program you referred me to. I found out the exact sound card, downloaded the driver and YES! It worked! Thank you soooo much for your time and help! You are awesome!! ray: :wave: :spinning:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

